

The Tesla Cheerleader - yincrash
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/29/opinion/joe-nocera-the-tesla-cheerleader.html

======
yincrash
Is Nocera trying to skew Jonas or Tesla or both? Or is he implying that stock
analysts who make these price targets are really in bed with the underwriters?

